# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Ομάδες Εργασίας

## dti

Μετά από αρκετές συζητήσεις και καθυστερήσεις είναι καιρός να χωριστούμε σε ομάδες ώστε από κοινού να προχωράμε το project χωρίς να στηρίζονται όλα σε ενέργειες 2-3 ατόμων.

*Ομάδα Συλλογής νέων – ειδήσεων – ανακοινώσεων*

Εργο αυτής της ομάδας είναι η καθημερινή παρακολούθηση όλων των σχετικών με το αντικείμενο του project δικτυακών τόπων, η συλλογή και η αναδημοσίευση των πιο ενδιαφερόντων νέων. Γενικά συλλέγει οτιδήποτε θα μπορούσε να επηρεάσει το project. Ενημερώνει άμεσα τη διοικούσα επιτροπή με κάθε πρόσφορο μέσο για οτιδήποτε επείγον. Μέλη αυτής της ομάδας είναι καταρχήν οι Volman & Sovjohn.


*Oμάδα δημιουργίας / συντήρησης site του awmn*

Εργο αυτής της ομάδας είναι το στήσιμο και η συντήρηση του site του awmn.
Mέλη της καταρχήν είναι Stoidis, panXer, iZyrider


*Oμάδα τεχνικής καταλληλότητας κόμβων και εγκαταστάσεων*

Εργο των εξειδικευμένων τεχνικών που συμμετέχουν σ’ αυτή την ομάδα, είναι ο έλεγχος και η δυνατότητα εγκατάστασης κόμβων σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία, η διενέργεια μετρήσεων με συγκεκριμένα όργανα, ρυθμίσεις, προτάσεις για απαιτούμενο εξοπλισμό, κλπ. Μέλη της είναι οι dtrich, kbehl, jlian & allien2004

*Ομάδες (2) software development*

Εργο της α΄ ομάδας είναι η δημιουργία ενός πρότυπου router, που θα καλύψει τις ανάγκες των κόμβων του awmn, με τη χρήση ελεύθερα διακινούμενου λογισμικού.
Μέλη της ομάδας αυτής είναι panXer, panStath και Stoidis με τη συμπαράσταση του Cyfex από τη Θεσσαλονίκη.

Παράλληλα, η β΄ ομάδα θα ασχοληθεί με τη δημιουργία και τη συντήρηση βάσης δεδομένων με τα στοιχεία όλων των ενδιαφερομένων, των κόμβων, του εξοπλισμού κάθε κόμβου και της αποτύπωσης σε χάρτη. Για το έργο αυτό ελπίζουμε να έχουμε την πολύτιμη συμβολή των Saxtus, Poincare και Vegos


*Ομάδα Δημοσίων Σχέσεων*

Εργο της ομάδας αυτής είναι η εκπροσώπηση του Συλλόγου και του project γενικότερα, προς όλους τους φορείς, ρυθμιστικές αρχές, Τύπο, ενδιαφερόμενους να συμμετάσχουν κλπ.
Μέλη της καταρχήν θα είναι η προσωρινή τριμελής διοικούσα επιτροπή, αποτελούμενη από ggeorgan, dti & papashark
Επίσης ο Sovjohn θα αναλάβει τις επαφές με όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους να συμμετάσχουν στο project, παροχή διευκρινίσεων, κλπ. Για το λόγο αυτό του παραχωρήθηκε το [email protected]

*Oμάδα Εσωτερικού Ελέγχου – Νομικής Εκπροσώπησης*

Εργο αυτής της ομάδας είναι ο ποιοτικός έλεγχος όλων των επιμέρους θεμάτων του project και η Νομική εκπροσώπηση του Συλλόγου
Μέλη αυτής της ομάδας καταρχήν είναι ο ggeorgan και η δικηγόρος μας κα Λιάνα 


*Ομάδα Οικονομικής Διαχείρισης*

Εργο αυτής της ομάδας πέραν της διαχείρισης των οικονομικών του project είναι και η διερεύνηση της περίπτωσης υπαγωγής του project στα επιχορηγούμενα projects από Κοινοτικά κονδύλια. Μέλη αυτής της ομάδας είναι ggeorgan, dti και kgp.


*Ομάδα Project Management*

Εργο αυτής της ομάδας είναι η παρακολούθηση και συντονισμός όλων των επιμέρους ομάδων με σκοπό την επίτευξη του στόχου μας.
Μέλη της ομάδας αυτής kgp, dti


Aυτά προς το παρόν. Επιπλέον ομάδες θα μπορούσαν να δημιουργηθούν για έρευνα αγοράς hardware και παροχή content για το υπό δημιουργία site.

Περιμένω να δηλώσουν σε πιό κομάτι του project θα ήθελαν να συμμετάσχουν, oι:
Dromeas, akentak, cekrops, drf, kostas15, d_tziamos, thanos77, lightwing και όποιος άλλος ενδιαφέρεται και τον ξεχνώ αυτή τη στιγμή.

----------


## drf

> Περιμένω να δηλώσουν σε πιό κομάτι του project θα ήθελαν να συμμετάσχουν, oι:
> Dromeas, akentak, cekrops, drf, kostas15, d_tziamos, thanos77, lightwing και όποιος άλλος ενδιαφέρεται και τον ξεχνώ αυτή τη στιγμή.


*Ομάδα τεχνικής υποστίριξης ζεύξεων/κεραιών* και καλωδιώσεων εν δράση!!  ::

----------


## KGP

Tha parakalousa oles tis omades na erthoun se epafi meso email i private msg dilonontas mou ta email tous gia na tous stilo to analogo software kai ena excel file schetiko etsi oste na mporoun na kanoun monitoring kai na vazoun analoga to timeframe kai framework sto opio kinountai me tis proteriotites tous.

Episis to parapano se sinergasia me tous project managers -DTI and I- tha mas voithisi olous perisotero etsi oste na kanoume eujolotera to monitoring tou process mechri to implementation.

to email mou einai [email protected] 

Brgds KGP

----------


## light wing

Ομάδα τεχνικής καταλληλότητας κόμβων και εγκαταστάσεων.. ακούγεται καλά.. και πιθανότατα «έχει να κάνει» με γνώσεις και ικανότητες. 

Πάνω κάτω στην ταράτσα να δούμε που στηριζόμαστε.και τι «βλέπουμε»
GPS να "μαρκάρουμε" σημεία, να βρούμε κι αποστάσεις να ξέρουμε τι γίνετε, χαρτογραφήσεις παλεύονται..
άντε και ιστούς στήνουμε, "ρεύματα & σήματα" ανεβοκατεβάζουμε (mr handyman) 
μόνο μη με ρωτήσεις μέσα στα κουτιά τι γίνετε.

Να υπήρχε και μπόλικος ελεύθερος χρόνος τι καλά που θα ήταν.
Υπάρχει όμως μπόλικη καλή διάθεση . οπότε «όλα γίνονται».

----------


## akentak

> ...β΄ ομάδα θα ασχοληθεί με τη δημιουργία και τη συντήρηση βάσης δεδομένων με τα στοιχεία όλων των ενδιαφερομένων, των κόμβων, του εξοπλισμού κάθε κόμβου και της αποτύπωσης σε χάρτη...


Πειρατές στ' αριστερότερα.

----------


## volman

Όπως έχω ήδη γράψει, μπορώ να γράφω κάποια άρθρα και συμβουλές από ξένα site, κάποια νέα, κτλ. Οπότε υπολογίστε με για θέματα περιεχομένου.

----------


## Dromeas

Ομάδα Δημοσίων Σχέσεων kai Ομάδα τεχνικής υποστίριξης ζεύξεων/κεραιών.

Gia to proto, oi dimoseies sxeseis einai kati pleon sini8ismeno gia emena, kai nomizo pos boro na simetasxo energa kai apofasistika se kati tetoio.

Gia to deytero, apo kerees kalodia RTX klp., oso nane 10 xronakia ta troo sthn mapa, boro aneta na simetasxo sthn egkatastasi ayton.

An omos 8a eprepe na dialekso metaksi ton dyo, 8a protimousa to pubblic relations, alla an tora boro na sinisfero kai sta dyo, akoma kalitera  ::

----------


## chatasos

Κάποιος που δεν είναι μέλος του awmn μπορεί να συμμετάσχει σε κάποια
ομάδα εργασίας?

----------


## dti

> Κάποιος που δεν είναι μέλος του awmn μπορεί να συμμετάσχει σε κάποια
> ομάδα εργασίας?


Οπωσδήποτε ναί !!! 
Προσωπικά θαυμάζω τις γνώσεις πολλών που συμμετέχουν στα γνωστά Greek fora των delphi και πιστεύω οτι ΟΛΟΙ έχουμε να κερδίσουμε πολλά από τη συμμετοχή ανθρώπων με όρεξη για δουλειά και μεράκι γι αυτό που κάνουν.

Οπότε, *welcome !*  ::

----------


## chatasos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δαμιανέ...

Οπότε φαντάζομαι εμένα θα μου ταίριαζε το software development (α).

----------


## panXer

Είμαι και εγώ μέσα..
Σε αυτές τις κατηγορίες που αναφέρει ο Δαμιανός...
Σχετικά με τα timeframes etc, που ανέφερε ο φίλος KGP, το excel φορμά είναι απαραίτητο?

----------


## KGP

> Είμαι και εγώ μέσα..
> Σε αυτές τις κατηγορίες που αναφέρει ο Δαμιανός...
> Σχετικά με τα timeframes etc, που ανέφερε ο φίλος KGP, το excel φορμά είναι απαραίτητο?



File panxer kalimera to excelaki pou anefera einai ena Action Plan alternative more or less tou above mentioned software kai to eicha kanei gia mia eteria stin ellada, osoi theloun mporoun na to katevasoun kai na to chrisimopiisoun, pantos den einai gia na kanei ti zoi mas diskoli alla to antitheto -nomizo- any further points or views, are always welcomed  ::

----------


## KGP

> Tha parakalousa oles tis omades na erthoun se epafi meso email i private msg dilonontas mou ta email tous gia na tous stilo to analogo software kai ena excel file schetiko etsi oste na mporoun na kanoun monitoring kai na vazoun analoga to timeframe kai framework sto opio kinountai me tis proteriotites tous.
> Episis to parapano se sinergasia me tous project managers -DTI and I- tha mas voithisi olous perisotero etsi oste na kanoume eujolotera to... 
> Brgds KGP



Kalimera from the Project Management Team -  ::  -

katarchin tha ithela na zitiso osous epithimoun na katevasoun to planbee apo to http://www.guysoftware.com -se periptosi pou den vrite crack stilte mou email na vro to key pou pira otan to agorasa-.

Tha voithisei olous mas eidika stin dikia mas periptosi pou den vlepomaste kathe mera kai i dinatotites epikonias kai coordination of time einai limited na kanoume eujolotera to allocation tou chronou tou kathe enos sto project gia na epitichoume to kalitero dinaton apotelesma.

Einai palio software kai aplo programa elpizo na to vrite chrisimo, an thelete voithia I am more than glad to assist you.

Episis echo kanei upload gia download sto http://www.kgpgroup.com/projectools.zip ena file pou echei ta exeis:
1) ena demo action pan se excel pou eicha kanei to 2001 gia kapia eteria, kai mporite na to prosarmosete analogos, kalo tha itan afotou to prosarmosete kai teliosete me tasks pou valete na to stilete ston DTI kai mena oste mazi me to feedback apo tis ipolipes omades na kanoume ena singkentrotiko pou tha anavathmizete analogos tis allages apo kathe omada etsi oste kathe omade tha xerei pou akrivos vriskete i alli kai ti akrivos perimenei apo autin kapia alli -endechomenos omada- gia na prochorisei me ta task tis etc

2) Ena template excel file sta protipa tou demo sto opio mporite na provite stis analoges allages -se periptosi pou den ginei chrisi tou demo.

3) k 4) einai dio Network Diagrams to ena - to more professional- einai apo ena project pou trecho auti tin stigmi kai to prosfero stin omada apla gia demostration and illustration purpoces mias kai to mono allo network diagram pou vrika einai to allo apo ena site kai pou einai mesa sto zip file as well. To dino pros chrisin gia tis omades "O΅άda teχνικής κataλληλόtηtaς κό΅ίων κaι eγκatastάseων" kai "Ο΅άdeς (2) software development " pou apo tin empiria mou nomizo oti kata tin gnomi mou tha tous vanei chrisimo kai se autous alla kai se olous mas genikotera na ta "valoune kato" etsi oste na ginei pio aplo to implementation.

Tora tha ithela na kano protaseis se omades pou pisteuo oti mporo na voithiso gia na dieukolinoun to ergo tous:

1) atoma pou tha ascholithoun me ta PR "Ο΅άda Δη΅οsίων Sχέseων "kalo tha itan na chrisimopiisoun to programa gia PR -pou einai para poli euchristo- apo to http://www.jocsoft.com Download new JOC Press Release 2.10 pou aplos thelei merikes psiloallages, se epomeno post tha enimeroso schetika me european kai ellinika sites pou ascholountai me to na anakinonoun se eteries/organismous/efimerides/MME genikotera kai idiotes oti neo echei na kanei me ta genonota.

2) Oson afora tin Ο΅άda Sυλλογής νέων  eιdήseων  aνaκοινώseων kalo tha itan na chrisimopiisoun to programa Check and Get http://activeurls.com/cng/download.shtml pou stin ousia elenchei sites pou echeis epilexei apo prin kai se oidopiiei otan eiparchoun alages -me liga logia ena web monitoring programa-

3) Oson afora tin omada O΅άda dη΅ιουργίaς / sυνtήρηsης site tου awmn 
tha ithela epitelous na ftiaxoune to site etsi oste na mporo na diavazo kateuthian ellinika choris na chriazete na ta kano manually define!!!! -just teasing you  :: ))- anyway tha ithela na rotiso tin omada pou einai ipeuthini gia to site dev. an mporei na ginei kati etsi oste to excel file otan oloklirothei na mpei online kai na ginontai automata i enimeroseis ekei pera?

4) Pros oles tis omades: kalo tha itan - an kai ligo diskolo logo kalokairiou- na kanete xechorista meeting i kathe mia etsi oste na xekatharisete to topio apo tin diki sas meria... eime prothimos however na simetascho kai ego -den xero gia ton pantaxou paron kai trechon gia ola kai olous DTI  ::  -. 

Katalaveno oti me ta poli liga logia mou  ::  sas vazo se diskoli thesi ::  apo pleuras chronou kai drastiriotiton, na thimaste omos oti einai ena project pou thelei poli kalo teambulding kai teamwork oste na ftasei sto kalitero dinato apotelesma pou sto kato kato tha to charoume oloi mas.

Brgds KGP

Ps singomi gia tin kathisterisi me tin opia tha lavoun ta atoma pou mou estilan apantisi reply kai estilan email, alla opos eide kai o jlian eimoun komatia auti tin week logo epagkelmatikon ipochreoseon kai taxidion sto exoteriko .

Ps1 episis tha ithela na rotiso an xerei kanenas poso tha vgei on average to kostos gia kathe point pou tha kanoume, diladi kata mesooro kathe christis poso tha tou kostisei se full working exoplismo ginontas melos na apolafsei ta kaloudia...

----------


## panstath

Gia na arxisoume na sygkrotoume tis omades, mhpws exei kaneis mazepsei ta email ths S/W development team? Gia ta email ton ypoloipon: *panXer, Stoidis + chatasos* (kai *pwd* apo Patra an endiaferetai?) poois exei plhrofories?
Kalytera h antalagh email na ginei to syntomotero dynato mias kai oi diakopes plhsiazoun :: 
An 8elete steile te ta email sas sto *[email protected]* wste na ta mazepsw kai na egkainias8ei mia "mini" email lista.
Thx!

----------


## racer

Omades pou mporw na symetexw me vasi to ti kserw kai to ti thelw (apo eki kai pera dialekste esis pou me xreiazonte):

Sthn omada syntirisis tou site tou awmn
Gnwrizw poly kalh HTML, PHP klp :: 

Kai stis 2 omades software development, an kai sigoura protimw na mpw sthn prwth omada mias kai tha kanw mia apo tis agapimenes mou ergasies (routing :: )

----------


## dti

Θα χαρούμε πολύ να μας βοηθήσεις και στις 2 ομάδες εφόσον έχεις ελεύθερο χρόνο. 
Το στήσιμο του site του awmn πρέπει να τελειώσει μέσα στο Σεπτέμβριο, καθώς επιβάλλεται να υπάρχει ένας χώρος προβολής για το project μας.

Για την ομάδα που θ΄ασχοληθεί με το web development έλα σ' επαφή με τον stoidis ενώ για την άλλη ομάδα που έχει να κάνει με θέματα routing επικοινώνησε με τον panstath. 
Βέβαια, αν γίνει κάτι μάλλον προς το τέλος του μηνός και μετά το βλέπω, καθώς λίγο-πολύ λείπουν σε διακοπές οι περισσότεροι κι όσοι είναι ακόμη Αθήνα, ετοιμάζουν τις βαλίτσες τους, μεταξύ αυτών κι εγώ  ::

----------


## DxL

Αν και είμαι νέος στο portal της AWMN, κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου πιστεύω πως μπορώ μαζί με το φίλο Dromeas να βοηθήσω και να δραστηριοποιηθώ στις ομάδες Δημοσίων Σχέσεων & Τεχνικής υποστίριξης ζεύξεων/κεραιών.

Ενδιαφέρομαι πολύ για οτιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με ψηφιακές ασύρματες εφαρμογές.

Περιμένω απάντηση !

----------


## Dromeas

Meta apo sinfonia pou oristikopioi8ike me osous milisa prin apo liges ores sto meeting, exo thn timh na analavo ton isos poio vari kai diskolo rolo pou SINIDITA epeleksa kai mou anate8ike mexri stigmis sthn zoh mou:

*Ypef8inos dimiourgikou*, me apla logia na dimiourgo tis diafimiseis tou diktiou mas, etsi oste aytes na provallonte sto Internet kai sta MME.

*Ypef8inos dimosion sxeseon*, aytos einai o poio kourastikos, alla taytoxrona o poio eyxaristos rolos, na erxome se epafi me osous prepi na tous provalloume thn idea mas, to orama mas, thn filosofia kai thn stratigikh mas etsi oste na epitixoume sinfonies oi opoies 8a einai meizousas simasias gia thn or8i litourgeia tou diktiou mas.

*Ekprosopos typou kai MME*, opou kai opote xriastei 8a prepi na ekprosopo sta MME ton sillogo mas, me apolith sovarotita kai ypef8inotita, eno taytoxrona prepi na deikso kai skliri alla diplomatikh stasi se opoiondipote epixirisei na mas kanei epi8esi, xoris logo kai ousia, me apla logia 8a eimai h fonh tou diktiou mas, kai oue kai allimono se opoion paei na mas kanei epi8esh!

Treis roloi oi opioi einai ousiastika oi poio xronovoroi kai diskoloi xoris kamia dosh ypervolhs, to ksero kai eimai etoimos na antimetopiso aythn thn proklish, einai ena prosopiko stixoima me ton eayto mou: na katafero na peraso to mhnyma pantou, oti emeis eimaste edo, etoimoi na ypodextoume olous osous exoun tis idies idees kai oramata me emas, alla den tolmousan h den ikseran pos na ta ilopioisoun, na apodiksoume se olous pos me elaxisto kostos boroume na stisoume ena diktyo ypsilon prodiagrafon.

8a doso ton kalitero eayto mou, den einai apla yposxesh, einai desmeysh, SAS EYXARISTO OLOUS GIA THN EMPISTOSINH SAS.

----------


## KGP

> Meta apo sinfonia pou oristikopioi8ike me osous milisa prin apo liges ores sto meeting, exo thn timh na analavo ton isos poio vari kai diskolo rolo pou SINIDITA epeleksa kai mou anate8ike mexri stigmis sthn zoh mou:
> 
> *1.Ypef8inos dimiourgikou*, 
> 
> *2.Ypef8inos dimosion sxeseon*, 
> 
> *3.Ekprosopos typou kai MME*, 
> 
> 8a doso ton kalitero eayto mou, den einai apla yposxesh, einai desmeysh, SAS EYXARISTO OLOUS GIA THN EMPISTOSINH SAS.


Choris parexigisi nomiza oti eisoun stin "Ομάδα Δημοσίων Σχέσεων " pou simperilanvanei to 2o kai 3o skelos [an kai nomizo oti kai ta dio einai -an ochi-schedon idia(?)] gia to 1o skelos nomizo oti stin omada echoume ena polis empiro grafista den thimame to onoma and/or nickname tou alla epifilasome. Den thimamai ti akrivos ipothike schetika me tin sinfonia, dioti den eimoun mprosta opote den mporo na miliso parapera.

Anyway paides -signomi gia ton tropo mou alla...- kaloi oi titloi kales oi anatheseis, oi iposcheseis kai oi omades kala ola, to thema einai oti se ola schedon ta meetings ektos apo tin gnorimia mas metaxi mas -palion neon mellon etc- kai live demostration -poli chrisima- *den vlepo tipota na pezete.*

Prin pei opiosdipote oti _"ma den echoume exoplismo"_, _"den echoume archisei na diktionomaste"_ etc etc etc to thema den einai auto.

*Ta "megala" -gia megalous- paichnidia theloun kai megali proetimasia.
-ston eleuthero chrono tou kathenos mas..enoeite auto-*
---quote from dti ---
http://radio.isc.tuc.gr/vstoidis/forum/ ... &start=15-
8. Ο ackotsis έθεσε το θέμα της διαχείρισης των IPs. 
---unquote---

opos tha deite se ena apo ta post pou ekana parapano eicha dosei kai ena network plan kai ena action plan mazi me programa gia kathe omada na kanei to project management tis.

Me liga logia na proetimasoume kai na einai oles -sto dinaton megalitero pososto- oi proipotheseis etimes etsi oste me to pou telika vgei i apofasi gia to dikastirio kai oloi osoi -telika- endiaferthoun gia to AWMN pa p.x. na einai etoimoi na perimenoun tin teleutea omada pou tha kanei tin egkatastasi kai i omada pou tha kanei to administration kai to setup na xerei ti tha tin perimenei .

Me liga logia re paidia kaloi oi titloi...kales oi sinfonies...kai ego ipotithete oti project manager eime...alla prepei na archisoume na organonomaste OLOI osoi tha paroun meros -i kampana chtipaei kai gia mena-.

Btw dromea min to pareis prosopika...apla eida to post tou ackotsis kai meta to diko sou kai echei dikio.....  ::  
-opios nomizei oti einai eukolo....as kanei download to network diagram...-

*tha protina:  

1) na organothoume telika se omades  
2) na archisoun oi omades na vroun ton rithmo tous -akoma kai me dika tou meeting-
3) na ginontai genika meeting gia ek neou gnorimia neon mellon, troubleshooting kai brainstorming
4) na katastrothei ena plano os pos to pos tha prochorisoume px ti IPs tha ginoun assign, se ti tha trechei i platforma ie linux i WIN2000?etc
5) kathe omada na analavei tin ilopiisi ton komation pou tis analogi ston chrono pou auti tha prosdiorisi
6) na prochorisoume siga siga stin ilopiisi, proselkisi kainourion melon, sinergasies, funding etc etc*

paides katalaveno oti einai wireless anarchy alla kai to chaos echei tin organosi tou...
*so lets make it the most organized chaos of the wireless world.


that;s my 0.02Euros*

Brgds

----------


## Dromeas

Xerome idietara pou e8ikses ola ayta ta zitimata giati mou dinete h efkereia na apantiso leptomeros me to ti akrivos eproketo na akolou8isei:

*Gia to 8ema tou grafista*, ego prosopika ksero pos o grafistas sxediase MONO to logo tou AWMN kai den tou anate8ike to Creative Direction olou tou concept, me apotelesma na prosfer8o ego gia ayto, na sinfonisoun oi ipolopoi kai na mou anate8i h meleth kai sxediash ton diafimiseon tou Network mas.

*To SavvatoKyriako pou mas erxete (28-29.09.2002)*, 8a ginei to Meeting me ta melh pou einai sta notia proasteia, 8a do8oun oi ekkremeis armodiotites se osous endiaferonte (Sxediash Backbone tou Network, mirasma IP, Technical Dept. Installation Dept. klp. klp.

*To SavvatoKyriako pou einai h InfoSystem sthn 8essaloniki (05-06.09.2002)*, osoi einai sthn ek8esh 8a doune apo konta ti neo exei na mas prosferei h texnologia, kai ti bori na mas fanei xrisimo, 8a er8oume epafh me osous endiaferonte na mas gnorisoun, 8a kanoume to Proto AWMN-SWN-Unwired-Dpgr Meeting opou ta melh KAI ton 4 forum 8a antalaksoun gnoseis apopseis kai ebiries, kai 8a proo8isoume thn idea mas.

*To SavvatoKyriako pou einai oi ekloges (12-13.10.2002)*, DEN boroume na kanoume tipota, giati aploustata einai ...oi ekloges  :: 

*To SavvatoKyriako meta apo tis ekloges (19-20.10.2002)*, 8a diorgano8ei h ston Peiraia h Sthn A8hna to Proto AWMN-Unwired-Dpgr Meeting opou ta melh KAI ton 3 forum 8a er8oun poio konta, 8a sizitisoun apo konta gia tis thlepikononies, ta Wi-Fi, tis psifiakes fotografies kai oti exei na kanei me ta 3 forum.

*To SavvatoKyriako meta apo to 3 in 1 Meeting  (26-27.10.2002)*, 8a katsoume kato kai 8a apofasisoume thn telikh mas stratigikh, en to metaksi se olo ayto to diastima apo tora mexrh to telos tou Oktomvriou 8a arxisoun na ginonte oi analoges epafes, etsi oste siga siga na doume pou kai pos vadizoume.

Mhn ksexnas pos oti kanoume to kanoume ARGA, alla taytoxrona ME8ODIKA, oi kiniseis mas prepi na einai prosektika meletimenes, etsi oste ta apotelesmata na exoun epitixia.

Einai poli kalitera to Network na anaptix8ei ARGA alla STA8ERA, para grigora kai anekselankta me apotelesma na mhn kseroume pou vadizoume.

Elpizo na kalipsa tis opoies apories sou, parola ayta an exeis akoma kapoies, MHN distaseis na tis grapseis.

----------


## CamClone

Agapita Meli {energa kai mi} tou AWMN  :: 
Meta apo sizitisi pou eixa me ton Dromea mallon ...tha mpw energa kai dinamika ston organwmeno xwro tou Wirelless Networking kai tha analavw to Founding tou Heraklion Wirelless Network pou me tin boitheia filwn k gnwstwn mou sindoma tha ylopoithei , 
Arxika ksekinaw me agora aplou eksoplismoi { 1 wirelless PCMCIA card gia to Laptop mou ...to opoio einai oli mera anoikto kai OpenShare ..sindoma}
Ena ppoly kalo pronomio pou exw sto Hrakleio einai oti menw se mia perioxi pou ean stisw to Dyktio { to central kommati} tha exw megalo euros kalypsis se olo to kendro tou Hrakleiou  ::  ean simfwnithei kai me to panepistimeio kritis sta ktiria tis leoforou knossou { pou einai to Network operation Center 18 MBps me to grnet.gr {internet peering milame panda} ..tha dwthei ena PC pou tha ginei Wirelless Gateway me to Internet gia osoous tha einai gyrw apo ekeini tin perioxi kai exoun kartes wirelless !
Ola einai akoma sta xartia,
Tha sas dosw neotera lian sindomws.!
CamClone still alive!

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες στο κόσμο του wlan networking Camclone!

Μετά τα Χανιά, ελπίζω σύντομα και στο Ηράκλειο να στήσετε ένα wireless δίκτυο. Μάλιστα, παλιότερα είχα ανταλλάξει αρκετά posts στο adsl in Greece forum στο delphi με αρκετούς από το Ηράκλειο που είχαν δείξει ενδιαφέρον.

Διάβασε το σχετικό thread, στείλε e-mail στους ενδιαφερόμενους και το δίκτυο ...το στήσατε!  ::  

http://forums.delphiforums.com/n/mb/mes ... msg=228.14

----------


## stoidis

Να καλωσωρίσω κι εγώ με την σειρά μου τον CamClone, αλλά και όλα τα νέα μέλη του forum (που λόγω στενότητας χρόνου δεν έχω προλάβει να χαιρετίσω) και αν αναφέρω την ευχαρίστησή μου για την προοπτική του HWN (Herakleion Wireless Network). Επίσης, σε συζητήσεις που έχουν γίνει ήδη και αφορούν τα ακαδημαϊκά ίδρύματα θα μπορούσε να δημιουργηθεί ένα backbone το οποίο σε πρώτη φάση θα μπορούσε να ενώσει το CWN με το HWN. Αργότερα και εφόσον υπάρξει πρόσβαση και σε άλλα ιδρύματα της χώρας, θα μπορούσε να επεκταθεί το routing σε όλη την Ελλάδα.

Με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα μπορούμε να μιλάμε για ενοποίηση όλων των WiFi σε όλη την Ελλάδα!  ::  

Anyway, αρκετά είπα εκτός topic, όταν έρθει η ώρα, θα επανέλθει το θέμα και σε επίπεδο υλοποίησης.

----------


## NyO

Έμαθα για το AWMN απο τον Dromea στην Infosystem που μας περασε  ::  
Ειλικρινα η ιδέα με ξετρελανε....αφου απο εκεινη τη στιγμη μιλαω γι' αυτο όπου βρεθώ κι οπου σταθω.  ::  
Τωρα βλεπω πως μπορω να συμμετάσχω ενεργά και φυσικά αυτο με ε3ιτάρει ακομα περισσότερο.
Λόγο δουλειάς και εμπειρίας το Software Development και ιδιαίτερα το DB Administration μου ταιριάζει γάντι.
So count me in pals!!!
 ::   ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Καλώς ήλθες !
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και μεις οι μεγαλύτεροι σε ηλικία και λίγο παλαιότεροι δεν μπορούμε να σταματήσουμε να σκεπτόμαστε και να μιλάμε γαι το ασύρματο δίκτυο. Ελπίζω όταν θα γίνει το δίκτυο αυτό να μας περάσει.
Διάβασε όσο μπορείς εδώ στο forum και στα links και αν θέλεις βρες την θέση σου στο http://www.maporama.com και βάλε τις συντεταγμένες που δίνει το maporama στην node db.

----------


## NyO

Kalws sas brika!!!  ::  

to exw kanei hdh..  ::   ::  
twra bebaia den 3erw poso mesa exw pesei me tis syntetagmenes....apla entopisa to Node tou cOde sth Nea Smirni kai ebala ekei konta kai to diko mou...

----------


## Achille

Στο http://www.maporama.com αν βάλεις ακριβώς τη διεύθυνσή σου, σου βγάζει τις συντεταγμένες σου. Μετά τις βάζεις στη nodedb και είσαι σίγουρος ότι έχεις πέσει μέσα  ::

----------


## Dromeas

> Έμαθα για το AWMN απο τον Dromea στην Infosystem που μας περασε  
> Ειλικρινα η ιδέα με ξετρελανε....αφου απο εκεινη τη στιγμη μιλαω γι' αυτο όπου βρεθώ κι οπου σταθω.  
> Τωρα βλεπω πως μπορω να συμμετάσχω ενεργά και φυσικά αυτο με ε3ιτάρει ακομα περισσότερο.
> Λόγο δουλειάς και εμπειρίας το Software Development και ιδιαίτερα το DB Administration μου ταιριάζει γάντι.
> So count me in pals!!!


Se kalosorizo kai ego sto forum kai sou efxome na peraseis 8avmasia mazi mas, oti xriasteis, mhn distaseis na to ek8eseis oste na sou li8ei h opoiadipote aporia.

Benvenuto tra noi  ::

----------


## Megistos

Χαιρετώ κι εγώ με την σειρά μου. Είμαι προγραμματιστής κι αν και έχω ελάχιστο ελεύθερο χρόνο έχω όρεξη να βοηθήσω. Μόλις έμαθα το project έψαξα αμέσως να βρω περισσότερες πληροφορίες καθώς η ιδέα με ενθουσίασε. Και ακόμη περισσότερο με ενθουσιάσει ο σχεδιασμός και η ανάπτυξη εφαρμογών wan. Συμπεριλάβετέ με κι εμένα ως software developer, όπου μπορώ να φανώ πιο χρήσιμος.

----------


## ags

Poly kalimera seola ta anyshxa pneymata!  ::  

Eimai neo melos apo athina alla tora logo doylias Cyprus!  ::  (1-2 xronia)

Den ksero se ti mporo na sas boh8hso apo edo... Anyway yparxei poly diadedomeno to emporio edo. Epishs polles eisagvges apo Twumbai kai alles xores me poly xamhlo kostos. An mporo na boh8hso se kati... peite moy.
Den ksero an yparxei analogh omada edo alla an den yparxei eimai diate8imenos na balo to mikrobio  ::  
gia epikoinonia [email protected]
[email protected]

A! kai kapoios na moy kanei kan seminario gia to ti xreiazomaste ana xrhsth... an exei bgei kati akomh... esto kostos.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Xerome idietara pou e8ikses ola ayta ta zitimata giati mou dinete h efkereia na apantiso leptomeros me to ti akrivos eproketo na akolou8isei:
> 
> *Gia to 8ema tou grafista*, ego prosopika ksero pos o grafistas sxediase MONO to logo tou AWMN kai den tou anate8ike to Creative Direction olou tou concept, me apotelesma na prosfer8o ego gia ayto, na sinfonisoun oi ipolopoi kai na mou anate8i h meleth kai sxediash ton diafimiseon tou Network mas.


Na pros8esw edo oti o grafistas einai gnostos mou, katoikos Agglias..Sxediase to logo meta apo kapio prhksimo :: , alla an kai mou to dose se .jpg, ekane format ston hd meta apo ligo kairo kai exase ta .bmp ktl...Etsi den exoume ligotero sumpiesmeno forma....Sorry about that.
Den eixa symfonhsei na kanei pio polla grafika, ena logo mou eipan na psakso gia arxh :: ...Ta rest are up to u!

----------


## papashark

Δεν τον ξαναπρίζεις τον γνωστό σου ?

Τωρα που το έχει κάνει μιά φορά, μπορεί να το ξανακάνει και δεύτερη, άμα είναι θα του δώσουμε και κανα πεντόλιρο για αμοιβή....  ::  

Πες του ότι το σήμα θα αποκτήση μεγάλη δημοσιότητα σε κάποια στιγμή και να μας δώσει και την σελίδα του να την διαφημίζουμε.

----------


## Sovjohn

Efxaristos na to kana, alla...exei xa8ei to sygekrimeno palhkari:/..Isos phge se tpt kolegia ktl sthn agglia..  ::  

Tha doume mhpos aggarepso kanan allon ::

----------


## ted007

Kalhspera........neos edo mesa mono kai mono giati den h3era oti uphrxe... ::  me endiaferei para polu to project kai 8a h8ela na boh8hso sthn pragmatopoihsh tou. asxoloumai me ta diktya san network designer. mou eipan na dei3o endiaferon gia kapoia omada ergasias.....den 3ero omos pos  :: )0 can u help??

----------


## dti

Μέσα στο γενικότερο ενθουσιασμό για την ευρύτατη αποδοχή που γνωρίζει η ιδέα ενός μητροπολιτικού ασύρματου δικτύου που θα ανήκει σε όλους μας και θα το λειτουργούμε εμείς οι ίδιοι οι χρήστες, δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε οτι για να προχωρήσουμε κάπως πιο γρήγορα, *πρέπει να οργανωθούμε καλύτερα*. 
Οι ομάδες εργασίες που είχαν δημιουργηθεί το καλοκαίρι, κάποιες λειτούργησαν, κάποιες όχι.
Καθώς υπάρχουν πολλοί νέοι ανάμεσά μας θα ήθελα και τη δική τους συμμετοχή και βοήθεια. Ας γράψουν λοιπόν εδώ όσοι πραγματικά θέλουν να ενταχθούν σε κάποια από τις εξής ομάδες εργασίας :

*Ομάδα συντήρησης website* 
Τα μέλη αυτής ομάδας πρέπει να έχουν γνώσεις webdesign, graphics, flash και γενικά να μπορούν να στήσουν καλαίσθητες σελίδες που θα κάνουν το site του awmn να είναι πιο λειτουργικό και καλαίσθητο.

*Ομάδα παροχής περιεχομένου στο site & forum*
Τα μέλη αυτής της ομάδας επιλέγουν τα νέα και ειδήσεις που πρέπει να παρουσιάζονται στο site μας. Παρακολουθούν μία ομάδα από ελληνικά και ξένα sites που ασχολούνται με το wi-fi και τις τηλεπικοινωνίες. Παρακολουθούν επίσης και σχετικές με το wi-fi mailing lists (π.χ. hostAP) ώστε να μας μεταφέρουν έγκαιρα οτι ενδιαφέρον συζητείται.

*Ομάδα FAQ*
Τα μέλη αυτής της ομάδας θα αναλάβουν ΑΜΕΣΑ τη μετάφραση FAQs από ξένα sites προσαρμοσμένα όμως στην Ελληνική πραγματικότητα.
Η ομάδα αυτή θα αναλάβει επίσης την καθοδήγηση όλων των newbies ώστε να λύνονται άμεσα οι απορίες οποιουδήποτε.

*Ομάδα RF*
Η συγκεκριμένη ομάδα υπάρχει ήδη αλλά πρέπει να στελεχωθεί και με άλλα μέλη (κυρίως ραδιοερασιτέχνες) που έχουν μεγάλη εμπειρία σε θέματα κεραιών.

*Ομάδα addressing & routing*
Πέρα από τον harisk και τον Achille, πρέπει να βρεθούν αρκετοί ακόμη με πολύ καλές γνώσεις linux αλλά και εξειδίκευση σε θέματα addressing & routing, ώστε να ξεμπλοκάρουμε τον harisk που έχει ούτως ή άλλως πολύ βαρύ πρόγραμμα.

*Ομάδα υποστήριξης εγκαταστάσεων*
Εδώ σκέφτομαι να εντάξουμε αυτούς που επιθυμούν να βοηθούν όσους δεν μπορούν οι ίδιοι να στήσουν τον εξοπλισμό τους. Πρέπει να είναι άτομα αποφασισμένα να ανεβαίνουν στις ταράτσες και να μπορούν να χειριστούν εργαλεία, π.χ. κολλητήρι, να φτιάξουν επί τόπου καλώδια, βύσματα και να έχουν βασικές τουλάχιστον ηλεκτρολογικές γνώσεις. Ευνόητο είναι οτι πρέπει να διαθέτουν πολύ καλές γνώσεις δικτύων.

*Ομάδα δοκιμών και μετρήσεων* 
Τα μέλη αυτής της ομάδας ασχολούνται με κατοπτεύσεις, δοκιμές για πιθανά links, καταγραφή μετρήσεων με ενιαίο τρόπο, υλοποίηση ιδιοκατασκευών, κλπ.

*Ομάδα προγραμματισμού & wi-fi εφαρμογών*
Πρόκειται για πολύ εξειδικευμένη ομάδα στην οποία μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν άτομα που πραγματικά ασχολούνται με το software development wi-fi εφαρμογών. Οσο κι αν ακούγεται περίεργο υπάρχουν μεταξύ μας τουλάχιστον 2-3 άτομα που ασχολούνται με αυτό το αντικείμενο στα πλαίσια μεταπτυχιακών σπουδών που κάνουν.

*Ομάδα hardware*
Έργο αυτής της ομάδας είναι να συναρμολογεί / αποσυναρμολογεί εξοπλισμό (π.χ. παλαιά PC's) και να εγκαθιστά - δοκιμάζει νέο hardware.
Θα αναλάβει πολύ σύντομα την υλοποίηση ενός πρότυπου κόμβου με 3 τουλάχιστον interfaces, πάνω σε παλιό PC, με linux, hostAP, PCMCIA κάρτες, κλπ.

*Ομάδα Δημοσίων Σχέσεων*
Η ομάδα αυτή αναλαμβάνει το δύσκολο έργο συντονισμού των τοπικών συναντήσεων, εξεύρεσης των κατάλληλων χώρων για τη διεξαγωγή εκδηλώσεων, workshops, κλπ. Επίσης, έρχεται σ΄ επαφή με τα ΜΜΕ σε συνεννόηση πάντα με τη Διοικούσα Επιτροπή / Δ.Σ. του Συλλόγου.

Εξυπακούεται οτι όλοι είναι ίσοι μέσα στις ομάδες, ανεξάρτητα αν υπάρχει κάποιος συντονιστής. 
Παρακαλώ να εκδηλώσουν το ενδιαφέρον τους *μόνο* όσοι μπορούν και διαθέτουν τον απαραίτητο χρόνο, ώστε να ασχοληθούν πραγματικά με τα παραπάνω αντικείμενα.

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Symfwnw apolyta kai malista apo tin stigmi pou to AWMN megalwnei kai yparxei megalo endiaferon kathws fainetai.

Pisteyw oti tha htan kalo na ginei ena gero meeting gia na arxizoun na mpainoun se leitourgeia aytes oi omades ergasias siga siga  ::

----------


## jObo

na toniso kai to autonoito:
Omades ton diaforetikon WNs, pou exoun paremfereis leitourgies mporoun na sinergazonte amesa. pio trantaxto paradeigma mporei na einai i omades software development.

harisis.

----------


## papashark

Jobo, απλά άλλαξε το μύνημα σου από ερώτημα σε δήλωση και είσαι μέσα...

Ειλικρινά δεν κατάλαβα γιατί όντως ρωτάς το αυτονόητο  ::

----------


## jObo

ehmm....
ti se kanei na nomizeis oti rotao?

harisis.

----------


## Georgekak

Συμφωνώ με τον dti. Όπως όμως είπε και ο jobo, μπορούν οι ομάδες να συνεργάζονται. Σε λίγους μήνες όμως θα υπάρχει το HWN, επομένως αναγκαστικά μόνο ομάδες όπως hardware κλπ. θα είναι διασκορπισμένες σε κάθε δίκτυο. Οι υπόλοιποι θα μπορούν να ανταλλάσουν γνώσεις, συμβουλές κλπ. μέσα από videocomference(μια και θα έχουμε ευρείας ζώνης δίκτυο)όντας ουσιαστικά μία ομάδα κι όχι πολλές.

Κάτι ίσως καινούριο είναι ότι ίσως θα έπρεπε να σκεφτούμε σοβαρά και ενσύρματες συνδέσεις με το δίκτυο, όχι μόνο ασύρματες  ::

----------


## Ripper_gr

Afto to otpic exis pethani h aplos exoun klisis oi omades?

Ego pantos exo arketes gnosis linux kai *BSD dia themata diktiou opote tha ithela na voithiso stin omada routing kai hardware (apo hardware alo tpt.. 6 pc exo sto domatio mou se diktio  ::  ) sin kapia proipiresia sto ntua.

----------


## JS

Gia kane ton kopo na steileis ena pm ston Harisk mipws exei kapou na se xwsei twra pou dinei IPs kai ftiaxnei kati baseis...
An thes bebaia  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Η επιθυμία μου είναι να βοηθήσω την Ομάδα υποστήριξης εγκαταστάσεων με τις γνώσεις που έχω απο την δουλεία μου (Μηχανικός Βιοιατρικής Τεχνολογίας) όσω αφορά την ΣΩΣΤΗ ηλεκτρολογική υποστήριξη ενός κόμβου. 

Παράλληλα για το θέμα των ζεύξεων δεν θα ήταν καλό να βρεθεί ένα πρωτόκολου ελέγχου? Μήπως υπάρχει κανεις εγκεγραμμένος στο IEEE? Αν ναι μήπως θα μπορούσαμε να βρούμε από εκεί την διαδικασιά έτοιμη. ΑΝ δεν υπάρχει θα ήταν ΣΟΒΑΡΟΤΑΤΟ Project η δημιουργεία ενός.

----------


## akef

> Παράλληλα για το θέμα των ζεύξεων δεν θα ήταν καλό να βρεθεί ένα πρωτόκολου ελέγχου? Μήπως υπάρχει κανεις εγκεγραμμένος στο IEEE? Αν ναι μήπως θα μπορούσαμε να βρούμε από εκεί την διαδικασιά έτοιμη. ΑΝ δεν υπάρχει θα ήταν ΣΟΒΑΡΟΤΑΤΟ Project η δημιουργεία ενός.


Ενα πρωτόκολλο ελέγχου που χρησιμοποιείται στις μικροκυματικές ζεύξεις είναι το G.821 και χρησιμοποιείται για 24ωρη BER μέτρηση. Για όσους δεν ξέρουν το BER-ομετρο είναι ένα όργανο που συνδέεται στην μια άκρη της ζεύξης και στέλνει bit-οσειρές (συνήθως των 2Μbit) στον απέναντι σταθμό, αυτός με τη σειρά του επιστρέφει τη bit-οσειρά και αν είναι η ίδια τότε οκ αν οχι τοτε μετριούνται τα λάθη!!! Έτσι μετριέται το Bit Error Rate. Τώρα στην περίπτωσή μας μπορούμε απλά να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ένα απλό ping ή να γράψουμε ένα μικρό προγραμματάκι που θα κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά (αποστολή-επιστροφή bit) και να υπολογίζει το BER.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Εγώ δεν μιλάω μόνο για τα Data, αλλά και για αλλες παραμέτρους π.χ στάσιμα, snr, πιθανόν υπολογισμός δυσμενών συνθηκών ζεύξης κτλ.

----------


## akef

> Εγώ δεν μιλάω μόνο για τα Data, αλλά και για αλλες παραμέτρους π.χ στάσιμα, snr, πιθανόν υπολογισμός δυσμενών συνθηκών ζεύξης κτλ.


Στάσιμα: http://www.anritsu.com Αλλά ξέχνα το 8,5εκ δρχ το 331Β που φτάνει μέχρι τα 3.3GHz
SNR: Net Stumbler, wavemon κλπ
Υπολογισμός δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών ζεύξης  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MerNion

Pisteuo oti tha itan kalo na ginei kai mia omada (i ipoomada) pou na asxolithei me to nagios kai osoi theloun na boithisoun na to poune gia na kanonisoume ta epomena bimata... Isos tha itan kalo na ginei mia omada genikou monitoring tou diktiou (status,bandwidth,i oti allo xreiazetai tp) kai px i omada tou nagios na anikei se auti. i kati tetoio..
ego pantos epeidei pira to kolai me to nagios (oso prolaba) ston komvo tou jason eimai mesa gia mia tetoia omada

----------

